# [SOLVED] HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

When I was on my HP minitown (forgot model name) everything was normal, then I restarted my computer go get no display, red blinking light where hard drive cylinder is, and beeps. What does this mean??


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

What model number? You should be able to get this info from a sticker on the tower.

How many beeps?How many times does the red light blink.


----------



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

5 Beeps, HP dx5150, and and 5 blinking red lights that are played with the 5 beeps


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

I would suggest that you start with testing the memory.

Try removing all but one module and attempt to boot, swapping modules between attempts

Make sure all power is removed from the PC before attempting any work inside.

According to HP this is either a memory error or motherboard problem


----------



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

It works with only one piece of RAM


----------



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

Anyway I can make it so that I have my original RAM back in place


----------



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

because i'm not liking the 256mb out of my 1gb


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

How much memory did you have installed?

Have you tested all the memory individually to see if the PC still boots.

If the problem point to a specific module then replace it.


----------



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

1gb and I just found out that the RAM work on one slot, like I bought more am fo the computer and the ram I bought seperat has to go in he blue slots, and the original RAM that came with i has to go in the black slots-_-


----------



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

And also I have a couple of old Dell laptops that won't receive any power can someone help???!??


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

You should not mix match your RAM, if the new RAM is not the same as the old RAM they may not work together. What are the newer memory sticks? Brand/amount?

Aareleb


----------



## Tyler S. (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

That came with it is hp, and the one that is new is Samsung and they ar both PC3200 and 256mb


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

Mixing memory brand/specs can sometime be problematic as well as filling all the slots.

With this model a 2GB (1GBx2) kit would be ideal if you are looking to upgrade.

As for the other Dell PC's once you are done with this thread you can mark

solved under Thread Tools at the top of this page and and start a new thread for the other PC and problems.


----------



## aareleb (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: HP minitower Red Blinking light, and beeping noise*

try using just the new RAM and not the old RAM, try one stick at a time. Most times you dont want to use different brands of memory at the same time..
Aareleb


----------

